# Power Conditioning: The Next Level



## jude

I've been bitten by the upgrade bug again. I'm happy with my Max. I'm very happy with my Sony SCD-C333ES for now. My Tara Labs RSC Reference Gen 2 interconnects are also doing a fine job of getting the music from the 333 to the Max. My Sennheiser HD-600's and MDR-7506's are providing me with fantastic headphonin'. And the Brick Wall I've got is very confidence inspiring as far as surge protection goes. At least as important, the Brick Wall has also lowered the noise floor of my main rig. Overall, the sonic effects of the Brick Wall in the system have been nothing but positive so far -- enough to make me realize that power conditioning can be one of the best bang-for-the-buck upgrades/tweaks 

 Nevertheless, I'm convinced I can further improve the power delivery to my components, and so I've been weighing my options in this regard. I'm not too far along in my quest for even cleaner power than I've got now, but here are some of the things I'm considering:
 *PS Audio's PowerPlant 300 or 600:* Price no object, one of these would likely be my first choice. Advantages include regulation of voltage up and down, they output a good sine wave at all times (which you can play with with the MultiWave settings), and they output balanced power. The only disadvantages I can think of are size, heat (they can run hot), and they consume far more power at idle than any of the other units I'm considering -- oh yeah, and _price_. These things are expensive (US$1,245.00 and US$2,395.00, respectively), which puts them further down my list than I'd like. Miracles would have to sprout from their very outlets to make me spend that much dough (and maybe they'll do just that).
 *PS Audio's Ultimate Outlets:* The more I read about balanced power, the more I want balanced power (at the end of this post I'll have some links you should check out to find out more about balanced power). And the Ultimate Outlet, per PS Audio's claims, provides many of the benefits of balanced power (very good differential and common mode noise reduction in particular), but does not produce balanced output -- that is, it still produces 120v/0v output versus a balanced 60v/60v output. What I'm considering is two Ultimate Outlets because there is no isolation between the two receptacles in each Ultimate Outlet, and the power isolation between components is a significant part of what I want to continue to achieve. So advantages include good differential and common mode noise reduction, filtering of the AC, surge protection (which isn't so crucial to me since it's going behind the Brick Wall unti), lowers output impedance of the socket, and can produce as much power as the wall outlet will allow. Another advantage is price if you only need one (US$299.00 for 15-amp version and US$399.00 for 20-amp version). Disadvantages include unbalanced power output, and no isolation between the two outlets in a single unit which means I'd need _two_ Ultimate Outlets to accomplish the isolation I want (US$598.00 for two 15-amp units, US$698.00 for one of each, and US$798.00 for two 20-amp units).
 *Equi=Tech Model T1000 Balanced Power System:* The founder of Equi=Tech (Martin Glasband) is one of the biggest proponents of balanced power, and, again, the concept of balanced power in audio/video applications makes an awful lot of sense to me (and to many others). The advantages of the Equi=Tech T1000 is the balanced configuration, and all the benefits that come with that: balanced output, strong common mode noise rejection, clean ground due to inversely phased reactive currents cancelling each each other out at the ground, etc. (read the reference links at the end of this message for more details). It also has isolated outlets. The only disadvantage I can see is the price of the unit -- US$989.00, and EMI/RFI filtering is a US$179.00 option.
 *B-P-T Model BP-3 Balanced Power Isolator:* Now this is the product that I'm looking most seriously at right now. Truth be told -- given the price point I'm looking at and the features I want -- I see B-P-T's BP-3 and PS Audio's 15-amp Ultimate Outlets (plural, because I need two) as the two main contenders for the position in my system between the Brick Wall and my components. I spoke with Chris Hoff (the president/founder of B-P-T) at length yesterday night, and his faith in his products seems genuine. Chris seems to have as much passion for his products and their performance as Paul McGowan (PS Audio) and Martin Glasband (Equi=Tech) do for their their own. And Chris' balanced power products seem to promise all that Equi=Tech's offer, but at significantly lower price points. So far, the reviews I've read of B-P-T products on Audio Asylum have been very positive. I will likely at least try the BP-3 and PS Audio's Ultimate Outlets to see how they compare (I may also get my hands on an Equi=Tech unit). Why am I so interested in the BP-3? Again, all the advantages of balanced power output (see the links below), four stages of EMI/RFI filtering come standard, and _two_ entirely separate balanced transformers (one 1000VA transformer rated at 8+ amps continuous, and one 300VA transformer rated at 2.5 amps continuous) for pretty much total isolation between components (and isolation is a very key consideration for me). B-P-T can also customize their products for specific uses, and Chris found my needs as a headphone hi-fi enthusiast interesting, and even had some suggestions for me on different configurations of a couple of his products that would likely work well for me. I have a few more questions for Chris, but I'm quite close to ordering a BP-3 with some customizations to meet my needs. The retail price of the BP-3 is US$599.00 (the extras I'm ordering would likely add a bit more to the price). The only disadvantage evident to me is that B-P-T's products do not appear to be as pretty to look at as, say, PS Audio's PowerPlants, but this is of little importance to me.

 It's important to note I haven't used or listened to any of these products yet, but I thought some of you considering power conditioning might find some of my preliminary views of some interest, and might be able to provide additional suggestions/opinions. Again, given price considerations, the two most likely candidates for me at this time are two of PS Audio's 15-amp Ultimate Outlets or B-P-T's BP-3 Balanced Power Isolator. I may get my hands on an Equi=Tech unit and PS Audio PowerPlant too -- we'll see.

 For more information, here are some links:
 B-P-T's Balanced Power Isolator products page
 PS Audio's PowerPlant 300 page
 PS Audio's PowerPlant 600 page
 PS Audio's Ultimate Outlet page
 Equi=Tech's home theater and audio power products page
 Equi=Tech's technical papers, articles and reviews page (this is a great informational resource on the topic of balanced power and its benefits)
 B-P-T's "Why Balanced Power?" page

 I'd appreciate any comments/suggestions any of you might have regarding power conditioning/balanced power, power regeneration, etc.

 As I gain actual experience with any (maybe even all) of the above products, I'll let you know my impressions.


----------



## jude

Well I couldn't wait to start, so I just ordered the B-P-T model BP-3, but with some very cool upgrade/customizations that should suit the dedicated head-fi rig very well:
 *Clarity C-7 power cord:* 7-ga. balanced power cord made of MIL-Spec. silver-plated copper wire jacketed with Teflon, shielded for RFI rejection, and enclosed in a protective mesh casing.
 *Hand matched 1/2% polystyrene bypass capacitors* -- "for improved detail and high frequency extension"
 *Heavy damping on the interior of cabinet* -- "to reduce resonance and improve clarity"
 *Low-resonance isolation feet*
 *Hospital-grade outlets*
 *Separate filtering for each duplex outlet* -- because I'm very particular now about keeping components isolated from other components.

 Though this unit isn't cheap ($599.00 plus upgrades), it's still less expensive than many power conditioners out there, and among the most affordable with true balanced power (and easily the most affordable with two entirely separate balanced power transformers in one chassis).

 I also considered the BP-Jr. model, which has one 300VA balanced power transformer and two outlets -- it's only $249.00. Chris at B-P-T told me he could have the outlets on the BP-Jr. isolated for me (I think he got the idea I was particular about isolation). He said that the BP-Jr. would likely power my entire head-fi rig (SACD player and headphone amp) just fine, and may even represent an ideal balanced power solution for most dedicated head-fi rigs. Though I believed that the BP-Jr. would likely suffice, I went with the bigger BP-3 because it was still within my budget.

 I'm definitely looking forward to receiving this beast (I believe it weighs around 40 pounds), as I've never tried balanced power with my rig, and everything I've read about balanced power is _very_ encouraging. Of course, I'll keep you all posted about my impressions of the BP-3 and any other products I compare to it.

 Man, I've _got_ to stop this audio spending! But not yet -- I now want to get a couple of those PS Audio Ultimate Outlets to compare to this BP-3.

 Is anyone else here already using balanced power solutions with their head-fi rigs?


----------



## Neruda

Jude, you're starting to scare us.

 seriously.


----------



## Tides

Jude~

 I know where you live. so.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I will wait another year or 2 before I pay you a vist with some _ friends_





 Tides


----------



## Wing

Hey Jude,

 Have you tried testing your power solutions with any measuring instruments? I think I saw some company called AudioPrism(?) selling such devices. I have a Monster Power HTS 1000 which I think is a load of bull because I can still hear switches being turned on and off from sound card output while my PC is plugged into it.


----------



## bootman

Quote:


 Jude, you're starting to scare us. 
 

I for one, find this very interesting.

 Jude thanks for the BPT link. I was looking for something a bit more affordable than the PS Audio units. The Jr looks _very_ interesting.


----------



## blr

Jude.
 Though I can't comment on any of these I'd just vask you. Since you're investing so much in power conditioning (nothing wrong with that) how about your power cords?
 I mean after cleaning this power so much you wouldn't like any EMI/RFI to be picked up by the cords.


----------



## BenG

I'm very interested in Jude's reports on the BP, and any comparisions to the Ultimate Outlet.

 Special attention should be given to whether they noticeably CHOKE DYNAMICS or INTRODUCE ARTIFACTS, even with head stuff. (I've never met a non-balanced conditioner that didn't)


----------



## davidcotton

Jude

 You may remember me posting a while back that I had splashed £350 to get the Russ andrews eight way power distrubtuion block? Well I have recently got it through the post (they said a week to a fortnight, it arrived 3 days flat, I guess they had plenty in stock!!)

 The effects its had on sound quality have been nothing short of amazing, and I am/was a cynic, if it doesnt work I say so!

 I am also able to plug the Hp Amp and psx into it as well so they have both benifited from it as well.

 One of the most remarkable things that have happened since plugging this beauty in is the effect on volume level. What seems to me to be shaking the room, ie you can hear everything clearly is bearly audible outside the bedroom door!

 I thought that most of my cds had fairly crappy productions on most of them, but since using this they have ALL improved to one extent or another
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 It always amazes me that some people have serious doubts about mains conditioners etc If those people had spent x amount on a interconnect or cable then they would have been well pleased, but mention mains cables/power conditioners and they go all sceptical on us.


----------



## raymondlin

David, but does it worth the £350? or is it better to use it for some better components in the future? That is still the question still bugging me and holding me back for getting one.


----------



## KR...

Ah Powercords! 






 [size=small]Genghis Khan Limited Edition[/size] 
 The greatest power cord history has known! This special creation is our latest development. A massive 7 pounds of silver are used in construction. The silver conductors are polished to a mirror shine to remove all surface impurities. Due to the labor intensive nature of building each Genghis Khan by hand, we will limit production to 200 units. 

http://www.electraglideaudio.com/


----------



## dhwilkin

My guess would be that it is sort of like cables, in that the better all your other equipment, the more improvement you will hear from power conditioning. Actually, now my curiosity is raised. Hey davidcotton, any chance you can answer this?

 Oh, just noticed KR...s post. Yeesh, I don't even want to know how much that power cable costs!


----------



## Chris Hoff

Just thouht I'd drop-in to see if I could answer any questions concerning balanced power and AC conditioning in general. Jude told me about Head-hifi and I think headphone users are in a unique position to benefit from and evaluate power conditioning products. You generally have very simple systems (which makes it easier to evaluate the effects of adding new equipment) and you have no speaker/room interface to deal with (which may be the biggest problem of all with getting great sound). I aggree completey with Jude, blr and Davidcotton. Reducing noise in audio systems can yield big rewards in musical satisfaction and is unfortunately overlooked by most users. How can any good equipment reach it's potential when the AC is adding so much grunge? A few of the top end audio manufacturers are beginning to address this problem (Mark Levinson, Musical Fidelity) but most remain in the "dark". Cleaning up the AC improves the performance of every piece of equipment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Why use balanced AC power? Balanced AC gives the same reduction in noise as does balanced audio circuits (used by professional recording studios and the best high-end audio gear). By having equal and opposite phse 60V lines, the common mode noise is cancelled, creating a lowered noise floor (see Judes post for links on balanced power). It is similar to the lowered noise floor of 24 bit digital vs. 16 bit. More information passes through to the listener. The music sounds more relaxed, soundstage depth is improved, the recording venue becomes more evident, players sound more 3 dimensional, fine details are revealed, dynamics are improved---everything just sounds more real. These added deails and information have always been there, but were buried in noise. Balanced is simply a better way to do it.


----------



## bootman

Quote:


 Oh, just noticed KR...s post. Yeesh, I don't even want to know how much that power cable costs! 
 


 Ooh, the Genghis Khan.
 Its only $4500...............

 I'll take a PS Audio 600 instead and still have enough to get a Rega Jupiter!


----------



## kaiwei

"Genghis Khan Limited Edition"

 Madness......


----------



## coolvij

I'm with Neruda....


----------



## davidcotton

Quote:


 _Originally posted by raymondlin _
*David, but does it worth the £350? or is it better to use it for some better components in the future? That is still the question still bugging me and holding me back for getting one. * 
 

Raymondlin

 Only you can really answer that one. Considering that you and I have roughly the same sort of set up the least you can do is "suck it and see" I definetly wouldnt be without it now!

 Given that your cd and amp is what £500 each you are going to have to spent at least £8-900 to get any sort of improvement through upgrading then I would say its a bit of a bargain but thats me. With reference to your comments about better componenets, you could purchase a powerblock now (or a yello one if you are a bit strapped, although they have less effect)and have it improve your current setup, whilst happily knowing that any future components you get will benifit from it as well!


----------



## davidcotton

Quote:


 _Originally posted by dhwilkin _
*My guess would be that it is sort of like cables, in that the better all your other equipment, the more improvement you will hear from power conditioning. Actually, now my curiosity is raised. Hey davidcotton, any chance you can answer this?

* 
 

Well I wanted to answer this one seperately from Raymondlins question. I basically have a Mid fi system, relatively good cd player and an ok amp. All I know is that things have improved drastically since plugging this thing in! A lot of my cds are on independent record labels and so I thought the improvements would be minimal, WRONG!

 Bass now has a kick in it, vocals are much clearer and so on.

 With regards to the equipment like I said in Raymondlins reply, you can use the conditioners (however much you want to spend, hey jude
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 )and be happy knowing that the equipment you have now will show the rewards, in fact the differences may be so great that it may put you off upgrading for a while as this has happened to me, then when you do finally upgrade then the power conditioner will be able to help the new equipment as well.

 Your best bet if you arnt sure is to find a company or shop that allows thirty days (or whatever)trial and see what differences it makes in your system. Beware that some conditioners take a long time to show there benifets, so dont just plug it in, take a quick listen and then take it out. The powerblock I have took 3-4 weeks to come in. Oh and the picture and sound on the tv and dvd have improved drastically as well, the picture from sky digital now looks amazing .......


----------



## markl

Hey Jude,
 Monster has a new product that seems to compete with the PS Audio stuff. It's a regenerator, not a passive filter. I think the pricing is competitive with PSAudio as well in terms of watts regenerated per dollar (it's $1500 from audio advisor). Probably most attractive to folks with a Home theater system and high-powered amp. No idea how it sounds, but it looks pretty cool.

http://www.monstercable.com/product_...r_AVS2000.html

 markl


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Neruda _
*Jude, you're starting to scare us. seriously. * 
 

Neruda and coolvij, I can understand the doubtful looks I get about ceramic spacers between interconnects, Sorbothane under SACD/CD players, Shakti Stones (yeah, I'm thinking of one of these too), etc., but the quality of power being fed to audio components (and even video components) is one area of "tweaking" that I _firmly_ believe in -- now it's just a question of me finding the right power solutions within my budget. With high quality audio components, what can often be one of the big factors separating the higher end products of a brand from their lower end sibling products in that brand is the quality of the power supplies.

 I don't want to spend too much more on my system without first making sure that the very first "component" of my system in the chain -- the power -- is well taken care of. The Brick Wall was a good addition, but I feel strongly that there is significantly more that can be done beyond the Brick Wall. I feel confident -- based on much online reading (Audio Asylum and professional reviews) -- that the solution(s) I've selected within my budget will provide me with what I'm looking for -- I'll let y'all know, of course.

 I strongly urge everyone to read some of the reference links I posted (B-P-T's site has a nice summary of the concept, and Equi=Tech's reference reading goes into much more detail). I put many of these articles into my Palm with Coolet, and I find them fascinating reads. Also search for reviews on Audio Asylum from owners. There are some professional reviews on the Web too.

 Several top recording studios are using balanced power, and I don't get the impression that the studios buy into some of the more questionable tweaks that audiophiles make. There's solid science in this concept.


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Tides _
*Jude~ I know where you live. so.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 I will wait another year or 2 before I pay you a vist with some  friends



* 
 

Tides, yeah, wait a year or two as, by then, my system will likely have been further improved! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Wing _
*Have you tried testing your power solutions with any measuring instruments? I think I saw some company called AudioPrism(?) selling such devices. I have a Monster Power HTS 1000 which I think is a load of bull because I can still hear switches being turned on and off from sound card output while my PC is plugged into it. * 
 

Wing, no I haven't tested the power solutions with any measuring instruments. Well, that's not to say I didn't try, but (and this is no joke) metal oxide varistors emitted a small puff of smoke the last time I tried (not to mention the fact that I tripped one of my home mains circuit breakers) -- don't ask.

 But this is something I did do research on, and a good balanced power solution will have measurable, accurate division of power across hot-ground / neutral-ground, hopefully as close to perfect voltage split as possible (one review of a B-P-T unit I read -- in _Secret's of Home Theater and Hi-Fi_ -- showed that the unit split voltage perfectly, resolved to a tenth of a volt).


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by bootman _
*I for one, find this very interesting. Jude thanks for the BPT link. I was looking for something a bit more affordable than the PS Audio units. The Jr looks very interesting. * 
 

bootman, I was also looking for something more affordable than the Power Plants. I came _this close_ to selecting the BP-Jr., but was able to make the budget stretch to the BP-3. If I like the BP-3, I may find the BP-Jr. in my office rig.


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by blr _
*Jude.
 Though I can't comment on any of these I'd just vask you. Since you're investing so much in power conditioning (nothing wrong with that) how about your power cords?
 I mean after cleaning this power so much you wouldn't like any EMI/RFI to be picked up by the cords. * 
 

Yes, I've thought of this too. I just noticed that B-P-T also makes IEC power cords, so I may order one of their 6-footers -- I have at least a question or two about these cords that I'll ask Chris from B-P-T about.


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by BenG _
*I'm very interested in Jude's reports on the BP, and any comparisions to the Ultimate Outlet.

 Special attention should be given to whether they noticeably CHOKE DYNAMICS or INTRODUCE ARTIFACTS, even with head stuff. (I've never met a non-balanced conditioner that didn't) * 
 

Actually, BenG, I didn't find my Brick Wall choked dynamics at all, but I'm only using it with a dedicated head-fi rig (as opposed to, say, a 500 watt per channel rig with loudspeakers). The Brick Wall is not a balanced conditioner, but is primarily a surge protector that also conditions. Just for the sake of experimentation, I will try the B-P-T Balanced Power Isolator in place of the Brick Wall unit just to see how it sounds without the Brick Wall there, but the intention is to use the Brick Wall for surge protection _ahead of_ the B-P-T (which is why I did _not_ order the optional MOV(metal oxide varistor)-based surge protection circuit for my B-P-T). Of course, I'll let you know what I find.


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by davidcotton _
*It always amazes me that some people have serious doubts about mains conditioners etc If those people had spent x amount on a interconnect or cable then they would have been well pleased, but mention mains cables/power conditioners and they go all sceptical on us. * 
 

davidcotton, you'll certainly get no skepticism from me on the importance of good power -- I'm a firm believer. Even my Brick Wall had a positive effect on the lowering of my rig's noise floor, but I am hoping for a dramatically lower noise floor and improved dynamics with balanced power (and I hope my expectations are realistic, which, based on much reading, I think they are). Additionally, Equi=Tech has shown balanced power can reduce digital jitter significantly (it is known -- not just theorized -- that poor power delivery can make digital jitter worse).


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by KR... _
*....[size=small]Genghis Khan Limited Edition[/size]....* 
 

Not that I'm actually in the market for such an expensive cable (we're talking like thousands of dollars for this Genghis Khan Limited Edition), but I am waiting to see how the ElectraGlide controversy shapes up on Audio Asylum (if you're wondering what I'm talking about, go to Audio Asylum and search their cable forum for "roysen"). I'm no expert, but I have a hard time accepting that I would ever be able to justify that amount of money on a power cord.


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by dhwilkin _
*My guess would be that it is sort of like cables, in that the better all your other equipment, the more improvement you will hear from power conditioning. Actually, now my curiosity is raised. * 
 

dhwilkin, I agree totally. Again, I decided I don't want to spend any more money on my rig (SACD/CD player, headphone amp, or headphones) until I've taken measures to improve what is, in many ways, the first link in the chain. The more I read, the more I feel that the quality of AC is something most audiophiles neglect. The effects of my Brick Wall were noticeable. Again, I feel quite certain there is a lot more that can be done, and I hope I've found a big step with balanced power -- we'll see.


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Chris Hoff _
*I aggree completey with Jude, blr and Davidcotton. Reducing noise in audio systems can yield big rewards in musical satisfaction and is unfortunately overlooked by most users. How can any good equipment reach it's potential when the AC is adding so much grunge?....Why use balanced AC power? Balanced AC gives the same reduction in noise as does balanced audio circuits (used by professional recording studios and the best high-end audio gear). By having equal and opposite phse 60V lines, the common mode noise is cancelled, creating a lowered noise floor (see Judes post for links on balanced power)....* 
 

Chris, I'm glad you joined! It has been fun talking to you about balanced power on the telephone -- thanks for taking the time out of your Friday night (heheh, _and_ Saturday) to discuss it with me.

 I have a question about your power cords, by the way -- what kind of shielding is used on them? And can you give more detail about the cords' construction (stranding, etc.)? I may be interested in one for my HeadRoom Max (I just noticed on your web site that B-P-T also makes IEC-terminated power cords for other components).


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by markl _
*Monster has a new product that seems to compete with the PS Audio stuff. It's a regenerator, not a passive filter. I think the pricing is competitive with PSAudio as well in terms of watts regenerated per dollar (it's $1500 from audio advisor). Probably most attractive to folks with a Home theater system and high-powered amp. No idea how it sounds, but it looks pretty cool.

http://www.monstercable.com/product_...r_AVS2000.html* 
 

markl, thanks for the link. Yes, I've seen that before, but I can't find much information on _how_ it works, if it outputs balanced power, what the specs are, etc. If anyone else here knows more about it, I'd be interested in finding out what you know. Admittedly, though, it's more than I want to spend anyway.


----------



## KR...

Well, I was being silly with that insane powercord.
 But, for the rest of us, I belive that MIT has jusr released a new line of powercords.


 Z-Cord I: $100
 Z-Cord II : $175
 *NEW* Z-Cord III :$695

 And here are the new Z-Series AC power cords :





 Z-Cord AC I –featuring patented Z-Series wide-bandwidth power line filtration and power factor correction.
 The Z-Cord AC I utilizes MIT’s unique conductor configurations and low-resistance silver-clad conductors with the addition of MIT patented Z-Series filtration networks (optimized for the most common problem audio band power line frequencies) to provide cleaner power for any component with an IEC style (removable) AC cord.
 Starting at $1495.00






 Z-Cord ACV –featuring extended video bandwidth Z-Series power line filtration.
 Like the AC I and AC II, The Z-Cord ACV takes the unique conductor configurations and low-resistance silver-clad conductors of the AC 1 and builds upon it by providing AC power filtration that is specifically tuned for video frequencies (Z-Series video circuitry). When combined with the AC II or Z-Center, the ACV will provides complete power conditioning for the entire audio and video frequency ranges.
 Starting at $2195.00






 Z-Cord AC II –featuring Z-Stabilizer ultrawide-bandwidth power line filtration and power factor correction.
 The Z-Cord AC II takes the unique conductor configurations and low-resistance silver-clad conductors of the AC I and builds upon it by providing the complete wide-bandwidth AC filter and power factor correction circuitry originally found in the legendary MIT Z-Stabilizer. Two inline network enclosures contain the patented MIT parallel networks providing a Z-Stabilizer in an ultra high-performance AC cord.
 Starting at $2895.00


 And lastly, here's their power conditioner :









 • Patented Z-Circuitry filtering for pure, clean power
 • Complete OVP overvoltage, surge and spike protection
 • Z-Isolator circuitry prevents noise from entering and
 ...leaving sensitive analog and digital source components
 • Combines a Z-Stabilizer and a Z-Iso-Strip for all-in-one
 ...power line treatment of smaller systems
 • Cleaner sound, clearer pictures 


 The Z-Center™ conveniently combines the functions of a Z-Stabilizer and a Z-Iso-Strip on a single chassis to provide power line treatment to complete audio or home theater systems. It provides power factor correction and filtering for amplifiers, preamps and source components. It also provides ground-loop isolated, super-filtered power to sensitive source components, especially digital components, such as CD or DVD players. 
 The Z-Center's patented Z-Circuitry cleans up and transmits the fundamental power line frequency (50 or 60 Hz) while it absorbs other noise frequencies from the AC power line. The Z-Center™ not only prevents noise from entering sensitive audio and video components, it prevents noise from leaving them, as well.

 The Z-Center employs MIT’s unique dual-transformer Z Isolator filter circuitry to isolate sensitive analog or digital source components from amplifiers and other noise-producing components. It also prevents ground-induced noise from being carried in power line ground loops between equipment. The Z-Isolator circuitry also provides additional filtering for purer power delivery to the connected source component(s).

 In addition to its vital noise filtering, the Z-Center's OVP circuitry protects your valuable equipment against damage due to power line surges, spikes, and overvoltage conditions.

 Though you may be familiar with power line noise, you cannot know how seriously it affects your system's performance until you experience its absence. In most systems, the effects of the Z-Center's filtering and power line treatment are immediately obvious -- you'll notice improvements in accuracy, detail and clarity, with more natural, lifelike reproduction of both sound and picture.

 The Z-Center is available with either a silver or black faceplate
 - with or without rack-mount ears. 

 Starting at $1495.00


 Here's their webpage : http://www.mitcables.com/


----------



## KR...

Quote:


 Not that I'm actually in the market for such an expensive cable (we're talking like thousands of dollars for this Genghis Khan Limited Edition), but I am waiting to see how the ElectraGlide controversy shapes up on Audio Asylum (if you're wondering what I'm talking about, go to Audio Asylum and search their cable forum for "roysen"). I'm no expert, but I have a hard time accepting that I would ever be able to justify that amount of money on a power cord 
 

While I posted that as a joke, I mean who in their right mind would dare pay that much for a power cord? I had no idea just how much of a joke it really was, for anyone who wants to read it, here's the link :

http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/cab...ges/30632.html


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by KR... _
*Well, I was being silly with that insane powercord.
 But, for the rest of us, I belive that MIT has jusr released a new line of powercords.* 
 


 Yeah, I knew you were joking, man. And thanks for the links to, and info on, the MIT stuff.


----------



## Chris Hoff

Jude:
 Our power cords are designed to pass a lot of current and reject RFI at a reasonable price point. Nothing too fancy just lots of copper/silver/teflon with a shield. We use Mil-Spec 10 awg silver plated copper with a Teflon jacket. The hot and neutral are a twisted pair (to reduce RFI) the ground is not included in the twist, to reduce capacitive coupling and provide a shorter path to earth ground. The heavy gauge silver/copper has very low resistance in order to pass the most current. The Teflon is the best jacketing, having a short dielectric memory (less capacitance so it sounds faster). We then cover with a tinned copper braid for shielding (9 awg) to further reduce RFI and EMI. Next is a polyolefin jacket and then a braided covering that looks good and resists abrasion. The C-7 is the same design with double the wire. This sucka is excellent for power amps. Our power cords are an exceptional value and contain no mystic oils, cryo freezing or blessings from a Tibetan monastery.


----------



## jude

Chris, what is that braided outer covering made of? I can't find the specifics on that on your site.


----------



## smatt

Here is a review of the BP-2 that may be worth looking at...

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...er-9-2001.html


----------



## bootman

I found some other power balancing products.

 Here is one by a company called Cinepro.

 Here are some by furman.


 Enjoy!


----------



## jude

Okay, I ordered a B-P-T C-7 powercord for my Max (check your e-mail Chris). This is outta control! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chris, I'm still curious about what the C-7's outer braided covering is made of.

 smatt, thanks for the review link. That's one of the reviews I read, and one of the things that convinced me to order the BP-3.

 bootman, thanks for those links. Yes, Furman and Cinepro are other units I've seen, but they're still out of my target price range. I think there's a Cinepro unit for sale on Audiogon right now (if it hasn't sold already).


----------



## Vka

In Terms of power, the PS Audio has gotten 100s of excellent reviews and has received best accessory of the year award at stereophile.
 Anyhow, the PS Audio 300 has done wonders in my system. Brightness and digital harshness has disappeared while at the same time an increase in overall detail and an amazing lowering of noise floor. As a result, redbook CDs now sound more analog like. Before, I had always thought grados had a harsh treble as one of their characteristics. Now I know that its just my bad power. In short, this upgrade has brought my system to another level that I never thought possible. I would have to say of all the tweaks that I have done including shatki stones, interconnects, and power cords, this has offered the most improvement of them all, if not combined! Moreover, the PS Audio runs warm, but not extremely hot as my entire system operates well under 50 watts. Lastly, I love the multiwave capabilty of the PS Audio. Currently I have it on SS1 preset which to my ears have excellent dynamic range and wide soundstage. I also like the warmer, but mellower preset of PS2.

 Also, if you are interested in getting the best power cord possible, I suggest getting the BMI Whale Elite Power Cord which has garnered 100's of positive reviews at audiogon. Many at audiogon have said it easily competes with $2000+ cords. I myself owned one before and has brought my DCT-1 to another level increasing in bass tightness, presence and a much lowering in noise floor. Anyhow, I plan to get another Whale cord for my newly arrived Sony SCD-1


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


 my newly arrived *Sony SCD-1* 
 

*Vertigo-1 humbly bows to the number 1 man...* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And when I say number 1 man, I mean it! He's da man with the Sony SCD-1 +Tara Labs Air 1 + Holmes Powell DCT-1 + Grado HP-1!


----------



## Flumpus

Yes, all hail Vka, but Vertigo's system isn't too bad either... We won't mention his poor source (hehe, just kiddin' vertigo), but the r10's + rkv....mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Vertigo-1

Well...my system is worth maybe in the $5000s retail...but Vka's system is worth in the $10,000s retail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And keep in mind this is a headphone system...wait till he gets to speakers!


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Vka _
*In Terms of power, the PS Audio has gotten 100s of excellent reviews and has received best accessory of the year award at stereophile.
 Anyhow, the PS Audio 300 has done wonders in my system. Brightness and digital harshness has disappeared while at the same time an increase in overall detail and an amazing lowering of noise floor. As a result, redbook CDs now sound more analog like. Before, I had always thought grados had a harsh treble as one of their characteristics. Now I know that its just my bad power. In short, this upgrade has brought my system to another level that I never thought possible. I would have to say of all the tweaks that I have done including shatki stones, interconnects, and power cords, this has offered the most improvement of them all, if not combined! Moreover, the PS Audio runs warm, but not extremely hot as my entire system operates well under 50 watts. Lastly, I love the multiwave capabilty of the PS Audio. Currently I have it on SS1 preset which to my ears have excellent dynamic range and wide soundstage. I also like the warmer, but mellower preset of PS2. * 
 

No question about the PS Audio PowerPlants and their reputations -- sterling. But none of the PowerPlants is within the price range I've set for my power conditioning.

 Martin Glasband of Equi=Tech admits the PowerPlants are good and effective products, but seems to swear up and down that the single biggest component of their sonic effectiveness is their balanced architecture. Again, price no object, a PowerPlant would likely be my first choice. But given the budget I've set for myself for this purchase, I had to find the best alternative I could, and so I'm going to have to put some faith in everything I've read so far (including Martin Glasband's written position) to choose an alternative and go with a balanced power solution. Then it's up to my ears to decide whether or not the balanced power solution is good enough to keep.


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Vka _
*Also, if you are interested in getting the best power cord possible, I suggest getting the BMI Whale Elite Power Cord which has garnered 100's of positive reviews at audiogon. Many at audiogon have said it easily competes with $2000+ cords. I myself owned one before and has brought my DCT-1 to another level increasing in bass tightness, presence and a much lowering in noise floor. Anyhow, I plan to get another Whale cord for my newly arrived Sony SCD-1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Congrats on the SCD-1, Vka! Great source by all accounts.

 Yes, the Whale Elite looks interesting. From the Audiogon ad:






 That's a [size=medium]macho[/size] cord! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One must wonder what makes up the bulk of that cord's thickness -- I'd love to see a cross section of it (is there such a diagram anywhere?). Still out of the price range I've budgeted though. I'll go with B-P-T's C-7 power cord for now and see how that works -- give a new kid on the block a chance to strut his stuff. In what has to be an hour-and-a-half of phone time with Chris, he seems to really know his stuff, so I'll stick my neck and wallet out to give his company's gear a whirl.

 See, you cats think _I'm_ out there? I'm a *budget* audiophile if ever there was one! Literally. I generally set a budget and stick to it. I've got a retirement fund to fund!


----------



## dhwilkin

Quote:


 Vertigo-1 said...

 And when I say number 1 man, I mean it! He's da man with the Sony SCD-1 +Tara Labs Air 1 + Holmes Powell DCT-1 + Grado HP-1! 
 

Incredible. OK Vka, where do you live? I want to go ahead and start planning my pilgrimage now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Quote:


 jude said...

 That's a macho cord! 
 

Geez, that thing could easily be used as a weapon! How much does it weigh?


----------



## Chris Hoff

Jude:
 It is a black woven polyester monofilament tubing that provides abrasion resistance. You have probably already seen it on other high-end cables. We use the higher quality flame retardent version that has white criss-cross threads. It looks good.


----------



## jmpsmash

this begs the questions:

 is bigger always better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was actually looking into upgrading the power of my system. i just recently ordered my PS300 for my work system. my work place has 100s of computer with their switching power supplies sitting in the same circuit as my computer. i hope to hear a big improvement.


----------



## Vka

"But none of the PowerPlants is within the price range I've set for my power conditioning. "

 Hmmm, although they retailed $1200, I paid $900 shipped for mine sealed NEW and they seem to be running $600-$800 used. Well, for all thats interested, there is a used PS Audio 300 w/ multiwave on audiogon going for $650. http://gonmain.iserver.net/cgi-bin/c...5316298&2&3&4&
 Is that still out of your price range, Jude?

 "*Vertigo-1 humbly bows to the number 1 man...*" 
 Please get up! Afterall, you have the R10-KING. Therefore, all should bow to the KING! HeHeHe. But seriously, isn't it funny that all my equipments end with the #1. 
 Maybe, I should change my name to Vka-1....

 "Well...my system is worth maybe in the $5000s retail...but Vka's system is worth in the $10,000s retail!"

 Thank god for Vertigo and I, we never paid for FULL retail price for our headphone systems. In fact, MY 12,000+ system still costs me similar to an Omega II brand new system at $6,000 retail or a new DCT-2 at $6,000. Does that make me an budget audiophile too?

 "That's a macho cord! One must wonder what makes up the bulk of that cord's thickness -- I'd love to see a cross section of it (is there such a diagram anywhere?)." 

 Lastly, I too would like to see the cross section as well. After hearing about the electraglide scandal at audioasylum, its hard not to imagine IF we are really been ripped off for these expensive power cords. On the hand, Whale is very cheap compared to the $2500 electraglide power cord scandal that was going on. However, I still feel that they should have some sort of company that gives rating or standard for checking the inside of these cords.


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Chris Hoff _
*Jude:
 It is a black woven polyester monofilament tubing that provides abrasion resistance. You have probably already seen it on other high-end cables. We use the higher quality flame retardent version that has white criss-cross threads. It looks good. * 
 

Thanks for the info, Chris. Already put in my order.


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by jmpsmash _
*this begs the questions:

 is bigger always better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

jmpsmash,

 Yeah, I wonder the same thing (is bigger always better?), especially after that thread on Audio Asylum. I wish most of the companies would simply cut their cords open and let us see what's in there. I think some of the companies know there's very little chance that a user will pay $500 -- let alone $2500 -- for a power cord and then cut into it and void the warranty. That's one of the reasons I was comfortable buying Audioquest cables -- at the local Audioquest dealer, there is a display that has actual sections of _all_ of Audioquests cables so you can see what's in them. PS Audio also provides images of the insides of their cables. Cardas provides illustrations of what's inside. I can see small sections of the rectangular conductors of my Tara interconnects when I remove the locking RCA collar.

 Truth be told, statements like:

  Quote:


 This special low reserve auction is for (1) Brand New (Logo Version-Trademark) Monstrous, Colossal, Enormous, Gargantuan, Immense, Mountainous...*3-foot 
 

and

  Quote:


 The (insert cable name here) is a Gargantuan, Immense, Mountainous, Tremendous, Vast etc.... You get the drift. Over + 1.5 inches in diameter and *5 inches in circumference ! Making it one of the Largest power cables in the world, if not the Largest ! 
 

and

  Quote:


 The next two pictures show the (insert cable name here) size differential to a standard 16 awg power cord that's supplied by most manufacturer's of hi-end audio components. It shows how much of a path flow you are really cheating your equipment by using cheap power cords. 
 

Those are actual quotes from an audiophile power cable ad, word for word. These sorts of vague (and corny) statements serve more to scare me off. In the third quote above, I'm not shown how much more path flow the super-thick cable has, because it is not mentioned at any point in that ad what kind of conductors they're using in their gigantic cable. I'm not saying that the super-thick cable _isn't_ maybe the best power cable around, I'm just saying that more information other than how big it is physically would be very helpful.

 By the way, jmpsmash, congratulations on the P300 for your office rig. Who'd you order it from?


----------



## jude

Chris,

 My SACD player (Sony SCD-C333ES) has a captive power cord that has a plug with only two prongs (no third prong). Can components with such cables/plugs still benefit fully from balanced power?


----------



## jmpsmash

jude,

 take a look at this other thread in AA, an insightful explanation on why power cords actually makes a difference.

http://www.AudioAsylum.com/forums/hi...ges/24303.html 

 the gist of it is, it is the shielding of the power cord that matters, as the power cord is acting as a transmitter of power supply induced noise into the surrounding, a properly shielded power cable will prevent the noise from reaching other components in the system...

 i got the p300 it from audiogon. rather expensive piece of equipment, it costs more than my earmax+hd580, in a way, kinda ridiculous. but i have read many reviews and also know a few very favorable first hand reports.

 heck, i will just starve for the rest of the month, who needs to eat anyway?


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jmpsmash _
*jude,

 take a look at this other thread in AA, an insightful explanation on why power cords actually makes a difference....

 ....i got the p300 it from audiogon. rather expensive piece of equipment, it costs more than my earmax+hd580, in a way, kinda ridiculous. but i have read many reviews and also know a few very favorable first hand reports.

 heck, i will just starve for the rest of the month, who needs to eat anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 


 jmpsmash,

 Thanks for the link. Yeah, it's not that I question so much the value of power cords -- I believe that different power cords can have an effect on audio system performance. My point in that post was that I think it's time we at least start asking about some of these cables "what the heck is in there?" They mention a word or two about shielding in the ad for the HUGE cable, but no more. They mention how thick the overall cable is, but they don't mention what kind of conductors they're using. I mean, what makes up the thickness of that GIGANTIC cable? They make such a big deal about its thickness, yet they also say it's extremely flexible, which, again, makes me wonder....what's in there?

 Click on the link in KR's post, which you can get to by clicking here:

KR's post

 Again, I believe in the benefit of good power cables. I just want to know more about what's in a few of the HUGE ones. In buying B-P-T's C-7, I know what's in there. At the end of the day, it's about how it sounds. But before I put down a lot of money, I like to know a lot about what I'm buying.


----------



## MacDEF

VK wrote:
  Quote:


 all my equipments end with the #1 
 

JUDE! VK doesn't have a custom title... yet


----------



## Chris Hoff

Jude:
 Yes, the benefits of balanced power are there for 2 prong electronics. All the filtering is done in the BP unit so anything plugged in , even 2 prong plugs, gets balanced/filtered AC.


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Chris Hoff _
*Jude:
 Yes, the benefits of balanced power are there for 2 prong electronics. All the filtering is done in the BP unit so anything plugged in , even 2 prong plugs, gets balanced/filtered AC. * 
 


 Thanks for the answer. So there's absolutely _no_ disadvantage to using a two-prong-equipped component plugged into the B-P-T versus a similar component with a three-prong plug?

 Also, what is this option (from your web site)?

  Quote:


 Separate ground connection for systems with dedicated isolated equipment ground 
 

Based on what you know about my rig, is that something I should order?


----------



## blr

Still on the power cords. I jus finished my second DIY power cord (the first one was a pilot project). It looks good with it's black brided outher sleeve, it matches my Harmonic Technology onterconnects nicely. The sound, just from my 15 min listening earlier tonight is quite an improvement over the molded thin cord I've been using. The bass gets deeper and vocals even more refined. The uppermost end is perhaps a touch smooter too, but the effect on the bass is just amazing. 
 I built it from scratch i.e. plain 13 AWG (it is European 2.5mmsq) OFC wire and copper shields plus some heavy duty connectors.
 It was fun
 Next I'm goona try the same configuration but executed with silver plated teflon insulated wires and even heavier shielding. Just found a good supplier here in Sweden that carry them.


----------



## acidtripwow

Man, all this stuff cost more than my 1st car! I did buy a Monster HTS-2000 ($199 retail) because I heard good things about it so I thought I'd give it a try. To tell you the truth I didn't see/hear any difference between it and my $5.99 surge protector I had used before. I'm not saying all these tweaks are worthless, just don't believe everything you read.


----------



## Chris Hoff

Jude:
 This option if for users that have had a qualified electrician instal a technical equipment ground for their system (for a long explaination go to the equitech website under articles). The short version goes: This is a completely separate ground for your dedicated audio/video AC lines, it runs to twin grounding rods bonded together and driven a minimum of 8 ft. into the ground. Why do this? This removes any possibility of noise or reactive currents that may be present on your household ground (from your air conditioning, furnace, refrigerator, dimmer switches, fans etc.) from getting into to your audio system via the ground . Does it work? You betcha. It seems to remove another fine layer of noise. This has been used for years by recording studios, radio stations, electronic calibration labs, etc. Where does this one measure on the tweaking scale?


----------



## jmpsmash

jude, yes. i agree with you. power cord does surprisingly makes a difference. i refered to that post mostly because it deals with the fundamental of why a power cord matters, and with that knowledge, then we can start figuring out how one matter, ie, material, constructions.

 Chris' info on the 8 ft grounding rod is so cool. we should list that as tweak #9.


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Chris Hoff _
*Jude:
 This option if for users that have had a qualified electrician instal a technical equipment ground for their system (for a long explaination go to the equitech website under articles). The short version goes: This is a completely separate ground for your dedicated audio/video AC lines, it runs to twin grounding rods bonded together and driven a minimum of 8 ft. into the ground. Why do this? This removes any possibility of noise or reactive currents that may be present on your household ground (from your air conditioning, furnace, refrigerator, dimmer switches, fans etc.) from getting into to your audio system via the ground . Does it work? You betcha. It seems to remove another fine layer of noise. This has been used for years by recording studios, radio stations, electronic calibration labs, etc. Where does this one measure on the tweaking scale? * 
 


 Chris,

 Wow, that's a cool tweak. Would such a tweak (the grounding rods) keep the main circuit breaker from tripping in an overdraw (like a complete short) situation?

 Also, I hate to be a pest, Chris, but I think you inadvertently missed my follow-up question regarding the two-prong question I asked a few posts ago, which was:

 "So there's absolutely _no_ disadvantage to using a two-prong-equipped component plugged into the B-P-T versus a similar component with a three-prong plug? "


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by acidtripwow _
*Man, all this stuff cost more than my 1st car! I did buy a Monster HTS-2000 ($199 retail) because I heard good things about it so I thought I'd give it a try. To tell you the truth I didn't see/hear any difference between it and my $5.99 surge protector I had used before. I'm not saying all these tweaks are worthless, just don't believe everything you read. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

acidtripwow,

 I'll find out for myself quite soon if balanced power works for me. But I should stress that balanced power is completely different than what you're getting with the Monster HTS-2000.


  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Vka _
*Well, for all thats interested, there is a used PS Audio 300 w/ multiwave on audiogon going for $650. ....
 
 ....Lastly, I too would lik... the risk on something like a BMI cable).
 
 *


----------



## jmpsmash

Quote:


 _Originally posted by acidtripwow _
*Man, all this stuff cost more than my 1st car! I did buy a Monster HTS-2000 ($199 retail) because I heard good things about it so I thought I'd give it a try. To tell you the truth I didn't see/hear any difference between it and my $5.99 surge protector I had used before. I'm not saying all these tweaks are worthless, just don't believe everything you read. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

yes. it is scary what audiophile are willing to pay for their systems. my parents went into a audiophile shop once, there was a guy who bought $10,000 worth of Jensen oil-filled caps, and then proceed to replace every single capacitors in his system.

 and there are the ridiculously expensive NBS/MIT cables. can go for $10k+

 most of the time, one can hear difference cables makes when the system is of a relatively high end systems and with trained ears. mid-fi systems are much less sensitive to such small changes. makes me wonder if the manufacturers testing their products on high-end systems, and then uses that info to market the product to the more general public.


----------



## jmpsmash

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jude _
*
 That P300 sold, Vka. But thanks for the link anyway.
* 
 

i mailed the guy within 15mins of the posting, and it was gone!

 was hoping that i could boast having *two* P300...


----------



## Chris Hoff

Jude:
 OK! OK! You don't have to tighten the thumb screws. Yes, there is no disadvantage for the two prong plug into balanced power.


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Chris Hoff _
*Jude:
 OK! OK! You don't have to tighten the thumb screws. Yes, there is no disadvantage for the two prong plug into balanced power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 


 LOL! Hmmm....maybe I should have been a laywer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chris, thanks again, man. So, just to be sure, with two-prong plugs versus three-prong plugs....



 (just kidding, just kidding)


----------



## Hirsch

Of course, if you're serious about power conditioning and cabling, there's only one real choice:

www.mothraresearch.com


----------



## jude

Chris told me yesterday that my BP-3 and C-7 cord should be completed and shipping any moment now. Truth be told, in light of today's events, it hardly seems important at all, but I thought I'd post something headphone-related.


----------



## acidtripwow

For anybody that's interested there is write up of the PS Audio P600 Power Plant in the September issue of HI-Fi News.


----------



## TerriblySorry

Read it. Now all I need is a dealer...


----------



## jude

Well, the BPT BP-3 has arrived, and the first impressions are very good. Notes about first impressions:
 Fit and finish is very good. It has a very simple steel cabinet (I opted for the standard black cabinet, rather than the optional stainless steel cabinet, as the black finish matches the other components in my system). The BP-3 is solidly built -- the cabinet doesn't ring at all when tapping it. This may be due in part to the heavy damping option.
 The unit appears well shielded. EMF readings using a NoRad ELF Magnetic Field Meter (Band I MFM) and an AlphaLab TriField Broadband Meter were as low as ambient four to five inches from the BP-3, with maximum readings of approximately 25.5 milligauss when the NoRad was pressed directly against the left side of the unit. AC electric fields (kV/m) around the BP-3 were negligible, as was RFI. Plugging the BP-3 into the Brick Wall slightly increased the Brick Wall's EMF output (likely due to the BP-3's higher current draw versus having the SCD-C333ES and Max plugged directly into the Brick Wall), but not enough to necessitate relocating the Brick Wall.
 The hospital-grade receptacles in back are nice (not sure yet which brand they are, but I'm not too concerned about that). They grip very hard. These hospital-grade receptacles were options.
 The solid brass isolation feet are very cool. If they weren't affixed to the bottom of the BP-3, I might mistake them for some of my .40 S&W bullets. These feet were options.
 The captive power cord is actually very nice. I opted for the C-7 option (huge 7 AWG conductors instead of big 10 AWG).
 Installation is easy (just plug it in), but be prepared to trip your breaker. Due to a big current inrush (only when you first plug it in, after which it stabilizes nicely), 15-amp breakers may trip (mine did). The instructions suggest unplugging everything on the circuit before resetting the breaker, and then plugging everything back in, which worked for me.
What are my first impressions regarding its sonic effects in my system? Unlike many tweaks that you have to "listen for," the effects of balanced power were _immediately_ obvious. Playing CD's I've heard a bazillion times (like Jeff Buckley's _Grace_ and Jennifer Warnes' _Famous Blue Raincoat_), every voice and instrument in the recordings takes on much greater separation and stands out taller and more live against deeper relief. Playing SACD's (Rachmaninoff's _Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Minor_ performed by Arcadi Volodos, and _Straight, No Chaser_ by Thelonius Monk) and super-quality CD's (Patricia Barber's _Modern Cool_ and Audioquest's _Works of Art, Volume 3_) _really_ makes the investment in balanced power _very_ worth it. Decay is much more natural, presence is more weighty, and so the overall presentation more "analog" than without the balanced power. It really is quite a stunning improvement.

 The BP-3 also seems to have improved my system grounding, quieting it (fixing it) significantly. Prior to the BP-3, I had to "lift" the ground on my Max (the Max has a switch on the back to do this) to get the blackest backdrop I could. Before the BP-3, switching between ground lift and normal ground position was very noticeable (this would likely vary from one Max owner to the next, as it is likely dependent on AC conditions). With the BP-3, not only is there no noticeable difference between the two settings now, but both settings are more quiet than the pre-BP-3 Max with lifted ground.

 Chris Hoff swears up and down that two weeks from now my BPT will make my rig sound even better due to burn-in. Right now, that's hard to believe, as my rig is already sounding so remarkably good; but still I can hardly wait!

 I approached the BP-3 as an expensive tweak, but it has so far shown itself to be much more like a key component than a tweak, serving to signficantly upgrade my SCD-C333ES and HeadRoom Max -- certainly not a bad first impression, eh?

 I'll post more impressions and notes as they come.


----------



## acidtripwow

Sounds like you got your moneys worth Jude. I wonder if the BP jr. would work for me? Hmmm...


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by acidtripwow _
*Sounds like you got your moneys worth Jude. I wonder if the BP jr. would work for me? Hmmm... * 
 

Acid, man, I'm at my office right now (can't leave yet because a local parade is blocking my exit), and I am chompin' at the bit to get home to listen to my rig a little bit (only "a little bit" because I can't keep my eyes off the news). Yes, it was money well spent so far.

 Also, my BPT model C-7 power cord arrived today, but I had to leave before I had a chance to install it. So I'm looking forward to getting home, breaking out the ProGold, and getting the C-7 in the rig to see if it helps out. It's a beautiful cord in terms of appearance, that's for sure. Now let's see how it sounds.

 You know, this weekend, I'm going to rate the effectiveness of some of the tweaks I've done (I know y'all tease me a lot, but I really haven't done _that_ many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

 Regarding the BP-jr: I think I want one for my office rig (maybe after getting a desktop home-type amp for that rig).


----------



## davidcotton

Jude

 Heres a list of all the complete power tweaks that I have made in my system:-

 Powercords x3 two normal one High current. The two normal ones are on my amp and on my mf xpsu. The high current is on the cdp.


 Silencers x4 one next to the fridge and freezer one next to the tv plug in the block and one next to the computer.

 1 3m Yello extension block (bought this cause I couldnt afford the extortiante amount required for the proper 8 way distrubtion block)

 1 Eight way distruibtion block. At that price its going to remain one as well. Have it plugged into the yello as mentioned above.


 I think thats about it, and if anyone else points out that I could have bought a new component for that lot I'll brain them ok??

 Has the net result been worth it? by and large I would say yes. When I first got my marantz 66 KI Signature amp and Ki signature cd player it was hooked up with cable talk and then vdh ics and qed qudos speaker cable and the cold hard impenetrable sound that it was making was immensely dissapointing, it stayed like that even after running in (and yes I did audition it!)So I took the plunge above and lo and behold everything is sounding much more impressive. Vocals are clearer, bass is now there and plays a tune quite well so by and large I am happy. The most intresting effect has been on volume! I am now playing it at a lower level and it seems LOUDER!! For example I could be playing a cd that seems quite loud, step outside the door and you can hardly hear it! I call that a result.

 I think the next step for me is to send back one of the standard current powercords and replace it with a high current one (they have a buy back scheme, depending on the condition its generally 100% back if you return it within a year, 50% in two years etc!!)that one'll be for the amp....

 Incidentally Jude Russ Andrews accessories have finally updated there website, its at www.russandrews.com so if you want to take a look at stuff like the powerblock and the Silencers then take a look!!


----------



## arrowmark

Hey Jude, Thanks for the tip on BPT site. I got my BPT-jr signature today. It really improved my Sennheiser HD-600,Red Cloucable,Wheatfield HA-1 & Millenium 1B set-up in every way!!!!!!!! Arrowmark


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by arrowmark _
*Hey Jude, Thanks for the tip on BPT site. I got my BPT-jr signature today. It really improved my Sennheiser HD-600,Red Cloucable,Wheatfield HA-1 & Millenium 1B set-up in every way!!!!!!!! Arrowmark * 
 

arrowmark,

 Congrats on the BP-jr! Since I'm only running a dedicated headphone rig on my BP-3, sometimes I wonder if I should have gone for the more affordable BP-jr since it would have easily supported this small rig o'mine. I'm only using two outlets on it anyway. Oh well... I think I'll end up getting a BP-jr for my office rig at some point.

 I'm not at all surprised by the results you're hearing, arrowmark. I _still_ marvel at the sound of my rig on balanced power.


----------

